# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## Meisje24

Ik ben vanaf mijn 17e aan de pil en heb hierdoor altijd al meer klachten tijdens mijn menstruatie dan voorheen. Na een jaar gebruiken kreeg ik steeds een paar dagen voor mijn menstruatie bruine afscheiding. Vind het echt vreselijk vervelend. Ben al 2 keer veranderd van pil, had eerst Marvelon, toen Yasmin en nu heb ik Neocon. De huisarts dacht dat mijn pil misschien te licht was. Een SOA is uitgesloten. Nu heb ik deze pil 3 weken gebruikt en ja hoor, weer bruine afscheiding en nu al een week van te voren. Wel heb ik na mijn menstruatie gewoon doorzichtige normale afscheiding. Als deze pil niet helpt dan krijg ik een inwendig onderzoek. Ben zo bang dat ik onvruchtbaar ben. Wie herkent dit? Ik slaap er niet meer van omdat ik zo graag kinderen wil in de toekomst.

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

het lijkt erop dat je niet echt goed reageerd op de pil, alle vrouwen hebben weleens last van bruine afscheiding, maar iedere keer, lijkt mij ook behoorlijk irritant.
Heb je al eens gedacht aan een andere vorm van anticonceptie? het zou misschien een oplossing kunnen zijn...

xxx

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ook ik heb altijd bruine afscheiding gehad tijdens het gebruik van de pil. Daarna ook zelfs zonder de pil. Ik ben gewoon zwanger geworden dus wil je in ieder geval geruststellen.
Het enige wat bij mij vele jaren later bleek is dat ik een stollingsstoornis heb. Mag dus de pil absoluut niet meer slikken. Of iets anders waar oestrogeen in zit.
Of ik daardoor de bruine afscheiding had/heb weet ik niet, maar het kan een verklaring zijn.
Sterkte!

----------


## blond

Hallo,

Ik heb ook last van bruine afscheiding en het ruikt ook heel onaangenaam , ik heb een spiraaltje.
Ruikt het bij jullie ook sterk?

Groetjes Jolanda

----------


## Meisje24

bedankt voor jullie reacties. stelt me al iets meer gerust. Ik moet deze pil eerst nog 2 maanden afwachten omdat je de werking na 1 maand nog niet kunt vaststellen. Als ik dan nog steeds last heb vraag ik ook aan de huisarts naar een andere vorm van anticonceptie. Een spiraaltje misschien? Maar dat werkt ook met hormonen en ik heb ook het idee dat mijn lichaam daar niet goed tegen kan.

----------


## Déylanna

hoi hoi, Je schrijft dat je die bruine afscheiding krijgt een week voor je menstratie, en opzich is dat niet vreemd hoor. Bruine afscheiding is gewoon omdat er bloed vermengt wordt met je normale doorzichtige afscheiding. Dit effect kan idd verergeren als je net begint met anticonceptie of verandert van anticonceptie. Ik heb jaren lang last gehad van bruine afscheiding een paar dagen voor mijn menstruatie, zowel tijdens de pil gebruik maar ook toen ik de pil niet gebruikte. Dus ik denk zelf dat je je onnodig ongerust maakt, al is het tuurlijk altijd verstandig om het een huisarts te laten beoordelen. liefs deylanna

----------


## antje111111

ik heb het NA het ongesteld zijn. oud bloed is mij gezegd...

----------


## ilses

Ik heb sinds vorige week het koperspiraaltje. Nu is de menstruatie wel afgelopen maar af en toe heb ik ook bruinige of echt rode afscheiding. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Is dit normaal na het plaatsen van een spiraatje. Op zich heb ik nog niet echt last van overige bijwerkingen.

----------


## Anoniem____

Hallo,
Ik ben een meisje van 15 en heb mijn regels al 2jaar. Deze keer had ik mijn regels in een bruinere kleur dan anders, maar ik denk dat dit wel normaal is. Maar nu, 2weken nadat ik ongesteld was heb ik last van bruine afscheiding! ik heb dit nu al 1week en 2 dagen en ik maak mij echt zorgen.. Ik heb nog nooit seks gehad en neem ook de pil nog niet. 
HELP!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Anoniem,

Ik zou mij niet teveel zorgen maken, het lichaam ruimt vanzelf alles op, dit kunnen de laatste resten zijn van het ongesteld zijn...op jonge leeftijd kan er van alles gebeuren en dan ben je bezorgd dat herrinner ik mij ook nog wel....als je in ieder geval 's nachts maar maandverband draagt en niet dag en nacht tampons want dan kan ook niet alles weggaan....uiteindelijk reinigt je vagina zich vanzelf, maar bij de ene persoon duurt het veel langer dan de ander.. :Big Grin: ..tegenwoordig heb je wel vaginale douche's....deze voelen prettig en fris aan nadat je het gebruikt....het kruitvat heeft een vaginale douche en van Lactacyd hebben ze goede vloeistof...je leest wel hoe je het moet gebruiken, het is simpel maar voelt lekker fris aan.. :Smile: ..als je de vagina reinigt komt het oude eventuele restanten bloed er uit.....meestal ziet dat er bruiner uit...geen zorgen maken...het komt goed...je slikt geen pil en hebt geen partner dus het is oke!!!! 
maak er een mooie dag van en geniet ervan...doe wat leuks, en kijk gewoon eens in de winkel na deze produkten..je hoeft niets te kopen maar het is handig om te weten!!!! gebruik geen zeep maar dat wist je al natuurlijk...dit produkt gebruikt men veel bij menstruatie, zwangerschap en menopauze.....
succes ermee en geniet van de dag....
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

